# I wonder if she would have to get this "marriage" annulled?



## earl40 (Aug 19, 2015)

http://wane.com/2015/08/15/fort-wayne-woman-marries-god/

All I have to say is "Thank you Jesus for delivering me from such nonsense".


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 19, 2015)

earl40 said:


> http://wane.com/2015/08/15/fort-wayne-woman-marries-god/
> 
> All I have to say is "Thank you Jesus for delivering me from such nonsense".



What a total idiotic and demonic thing to do. I wonder how she will become "one flesh" with Jesus. How blasphemous can one be?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 19, 2015)

Does this mean she became a nun?


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2015)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Does this mean she became a nun?



No, I understand this to be different from a nun. I don't think she'll join a convent.

Quick search showed that nuns can do this, as well, but generally it is a non-nun.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 20, 2015)

I feel bad for her really. She been fed a heap of nonsense but hey! God can turn it all around....and I hope he does for her!


----------



## kodos (Aug 20, 2015)

What misplaced piety, and what sad teaching she has received. A couple of nights ago in Family Worship, my family was gathered singing Psalm 45 and we had a time of reflection as to the beauty of our Bridegroom Jesus Christ, and how it is He who makes His Bride beautiful. This Psalm shows beautiful Jesus is, and how glorious His Bride is after she has been plucked out of the Kingdom of Satan ("Forget your father's house").

In a way, this poor woman's misplaced intentions are understandable. When we think about our love for Him, it makes even the love towards our earthly kin pale in comparison, doesn't it? But she has been taught wrongly. We are wed to Christ through faith, and to follow the sorts of doctrines that the Catholic Church espouses in this area is to sadly follow the doctrines of devils.

*Psalm 45* My heart is overflowing with a good theme;
I recite my composition concerning the King;
My tongue is the pen of a ready writer.
2 You are fairer than the sons of men;
Grace is poured upon Your lips;
Therefore God has blessed You forever.
3 Gird Your sword upon Your thigh, O Mighty One,
With Your glory and Your majesty.
4 And in Your majesty ride prosperously because of truth, humility, and righteousness;
And Your right hand shall teach You awesome things.
5 Your arrows are sharp in the heart of the King’s enemies;
The peoples fall under You.
6 Your throne, O God, is forever and ever;
A scepter of righteousness is the scepter of Your kingdom.
7 You love righteousness and hate wickedness;
Therefore God, Your God, has anointed You
With the oil of gladness more than Your companions.
8 All Your garments are scented with myrrh and aloes and cassia,
Out of the ivory palaces, by which they have made You glad.
9 Kings’ daughters are among Your honorable women;
At Your right hand stands the queen in gold from Ophir.
10 Listen, O daughter,
Consider and incline your ear;
Forget your own people also, and your father’s house;
11 So the King will greatly desire your beauty;
Because He is your Lord, worship Him.
12 And the daughter of Tyre will come with a gift;
The rich among the people will seek your favor.
13 The royal daughter is all glorious within the palace;
Her clothing is woven with gold.
14 She shall be brought to the King in robes of many colors;
The virgins, her companions who follow her, shall be brought to You.
15 With gladness and rejoicing they shall be brought;
They shall enter the King’s palace.
16 Instead of Your fathers shall be Your sons,
Whom You shall make princes in all the earth.
17 I will make Your name to be remembered in all generations;
Therefore the people shall praise You forever and ever.


----------



## Logan (Aug 20, 2015)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Does this mean she became a nun?



Sort of? This is nothing new in the RCC by the way:

Canon 604
§1. Similar to these forms of consecrated life is the order of virgins, who, committed to the holy plan of following Christ more closely, are consecrated to God by the diocesan bishop according to the approved liturgical rite, are betrothed mystically to Christ, the Son of God, and are dedicated to the service of the Church.


----------

